# air rifle stocks



## midge29 (Mar 30, 2010)

hia all, newbie ta this site, i like making many things from wood but have got into making custom air rifle stocks so thought i would show a few i have done in the last year . first 2 pics are american maple with walnut tip on forend. pic 3 walnut with iroko as tip forend. pic 4 is tulip, very nice wood with nice grain and colour this one was very popular. last one i kept for myself, walnut with iroko forend with adjustable cheeck piece , currently got a thread in machine and tools asking for help to make a copy carver if anyone can help with ideas , much appreciated , atb nigel .


----------



## Olympus (Jan 21, 2009)

Excellent work! Move that skill into regular rifle stocks and you'll have a waiting list. Custom stock makers are hard to come by these days and their work brings top dollar.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Very sweet, I agree if you move to regular gun stocks you have a good niche. You definately have the skills.


----------



## woodsman1031 (May 31, 2010)

Wow!!!!


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Those are some wild looking stocks Nigel.They really make those arms pop. You have a real skill there! Your wood choices are excellent and very complimentary to each other. #3 is my favorite but #1 comes in a close second. Nice job, let's see more! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Those stocks look fantastic! What an interesting design. You have an amazing talent. The stocks almost look like some dinosaur skull, can't remember the dinorsaur but the one with the hollow spot in its skull for holding air reserve in. Sorry, getting off track, but awesome work.


----------



## Tman01 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Great Job*

Those stocks turned out nice. About how long does it take to make one? Do you have any upclose pics of the adjustable cheek one.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm curious as to what you sell those things for??? Amazing stocks


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

awesome. the inlay looks great on them. very good work. unique to be sure. custom made stock, hmm, imagine it on the range and the looks of envy.....


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow. Newbie to the site? sure... but obviously not new to the hobby! Beautiful work! Can't wait to see more  annd welcome to the forum by the way! :smile:


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, those are amazing! 

We never had stocks like that when we were running around in the woods with our air rifles way back when. O.O


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Those are awesome! Very nice work!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------

